# RTA dry hit solution. (when the dry hits you as low as 25W). Pt.2



## Zakariya Baker (7/4/16)

*HELLOOOO AGAIN
*
So, after fiddling around playing with my pancake wicked build, I decided to try a power pull (see what I mean by this in the video). And oh boy, it hit me, the dry hit me.

So i decided to do a few new coil wraps, with the one in the video being my big big 4mm diameter coil, coming in at 0.9 ohm.

What good is this switch UP? Well, my idea was that bigger diameter = thicker wick. I decided that the thickness of the wick had to be the issue. I mean, it wicks fast, really fast, this pancake wick. But. It is so damn thin when putting it in a 1.6mm coil, and though it's quick, it can't take enough juice as you would need taking power pulls. So now, with a thicker wick, more absorbency, and my results were good, as you can see in the video near the end.

Hope this fix helps other newer vape fanatics like myself, let me know if you got any success out of a similar build!

Kaze out

Reactions: Like 1


----------

